# IP Adresse des Clients einer Socket Verbindung



## irki (5. Aug 2004)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich herausfinden, welche IP Adresse der Client hat, der sich zu meinen Server über ein Socket verbindet?

MFG Irki


----------



## meez (5. Aug 2004)

getInetAddress(); ??


----------



## irki (5. Aug 2004)

Danke, das funkt


----------

